

Salary Negotiations: Why your first salary is incredibly important - Articulate
http://www.articulateventures.com/articulate-blog/salarynegotiations/first-time-salary

======
draugadrotten
I've always negotiated by the "open book" method [1]. I've said that I want a
fair market salary and I've shown that I am aware what the market is. I have
always ended up at market or above, and I'm really not exceptional. I guess
I'm just a good negotiator.

[1] _The advantages of sharing information during negotiation have been well
documented._ [http://www.pon.harvard.edu/daily/negotiation-skills-
daily/wh...](http://www.pon.harvard.edu/daily/negotiation-skills-daily/what-
to-share-in-negotiation/)

